# satellite and antenna?



## scottman1027 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello. I was wondering if it would be possible to hook up my vhf/uhf antenna to the multiswitch for my satellite? It has an antenna input connection on it, but I was wondering how it sends the antenna signal out? Does it just use the same coax that the satellite uses? How do you split the signal at the tv? 

Any help would be great! Thanks.


----------



## guyod (Apr 12, 2008)

I dont know what multiswitch that you have but your satellite reciever should have an input on it for antenna too. yes it is the same cable. The cheap multiswitches have a button on them to switch between better ones and the satellite reciever are controled with the remote. you just have to change the input mode or turning the reviecer off might bybass satellite. you will have to check you manual or just play around but it will work.  good luck


----------



## scottman1027 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank you for the response. My multiswitch is a Spaun with 3 or 4 inputs and 8 outputs. Your right about the satellite receiver it has an antenna in on the back, but we have a dvr so there are 2 coax going in to the satellite inputs so I am not sure what plugs into the antenna input? I hate to turn the power off to the satellite receiver because it takes about 5 minutes to power back up and search for signal. Maybe the antenna out from the receiver to the tv will work? I will get out the manual like you suggested. When in doubt read the directions!

Thanks again!


----------



## JoeD (Apr 22, 2008)

Sounds like you have a diplexer switch. You need another diplexer at the TV. The one at the dish merges the satellite and the OTA signals into one cable. The one at the TV separates the OTA and the satellite signals. 
The satellite box sends 13 or 18 volts to the dish to power the LNB. The TV can't handle that signal or would interfere with it and kill the satellite signal without the diplexer.


----------



## fred333 (Apr 23, 2008)

I never knew that about the signals. I think that is the problem with my TV.


----------

